# Beinhart Clubtour "Donnersbergtrails" am 17.06.2012



## Sparcy (10. Juni 2012)

*Donnersbergtrails*

*...das heiÃt, Singletrails ohne Ende *







*Tourdaten:*
*StreckenlÃ¤nge:* 32 Km
*HÃ¶henmeter:* 1200 Hm
*Konditionell:* mittel - sehr hoher Singletrailantei auch bergauf
*Technik:* Ãberwiegend flowige Singletrails S1-S2, vereinzelt S3
*Tempo:* 
- _Bergauf_ â sehr moderat (Tempo wird vorgegeben, sodass jede/r  ohne Probleme mitkommt)
- _Bergab_ â freie Tempowahl (Bei Abzweigung / Ende der Abfahrt  wird gewartet)
*Einkehr:* Mehrere MÃ¶glichkeiten bei Mitte und Ende der Tour vorhanden

*Teilnehmer:* 
12 Teilnehmer excl. Guide / ausschlieÃlich Clubmitglieder
Es besteht Helmpflicht

*Anmeldung und Absage:*
Wie immer hier im Forum
Eine wetterbedingte Absage erfolgt hier ggf. bis 8:00 Uhr.

*Treffpunkt:*
Sonntag, 17.06.2012 | Startzeit: 11:00 Uhr
Wanderparkplatz in Bastenhaus bei Dannenfels
Koordinaten: N49 38.436 E7 55.067






*âHappy Trailsâ wuÌnscht...
Markus*


----------



## Mr_Marco (10. Juni 2012)

Hi Markus!

Super! Ich bin dann mal #1 

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo Sparcy,

Adra und ich wollen mit fahren.

Wir warten schon seit Tagen ganz aufgeregt auf die Ausschreibung und freuen uns schon auf die Tour mit Dir.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ripman (10. Juni 2012)

#4


----------



## picard (10. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei, #5
Gruß Michael


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich ist die 7 meine Glückszahl 
 aber ich begnüge mich auch mit Platz #6


----------



## hallotv (10. Juni 2012)

Da komme ich doch gerne mit!
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. Juni 2012)

Super, ich bin auch dabei, mit Platz 8 und suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Budenheim bzw Mainz


----------



## Ripman (11. Juni 2012)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Super, ich bin auch dabei, mit Platz 8 und suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Budenheim bzw Mainz



Kannst bei mir zusteigen.


----------



## Cynthia (11. Juni 2012)

Auf Platz 9


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. Juni 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Kannst bei mir zusteigen.



Das Angebot nehm ich gerne an: dann bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (11. Juni 2012)

#10
bin auch dabei
Matthias


----------



## Ruderbock (11. Juni 2012)

# 11
bin auch dabei
Jens


----------



## lenkkopf (11. Juni 2012)

# 12 gruß sarah


----------



## Sparcy (11. Juni 2012)

Sodele, die Liste ist dann voll 
Jetzt noch ausreichend zum Wettergott beten 
Nun geht es mit der Warteliste weiter...


----------



## Luzie (11. Juni 2012)

Okay, 

dann meld ich mich also mal als Nummer 1 auf der Warteliste an...


----------



## Ruderbock (12. Juni 2012)

Nummer 11 muss leider absagen, bin für das Kinderfest im Volkspark gebucht worden...
Euch viel Spass

... damit ist die Warteliste wohl wieder leer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (12. Juni 2012)

Danke Jens, 

dann bin ich also die Nummer 11

bis Sonntag


----------



## Darkwing (12. Juni 2012)

Dann bin ich mal die neue Nummer 1 (auf der Nachrückerliste).


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2012)

Ich melde mich mal als 2. Nachrücker. Wäre schön, wenn ich nach ca. 10 Jahren mal wieder in dieser Gegend mit fahren könnte. 

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2012)

Ich korrigiere: 12 Teilnehmer, Darkwing ist doch wohl die 12. Also bin ich 1. Nachrücker.

Und jetzt den Deutschen die Daumen drücken ...

Edit: Da ich Sarah als 12 übersehen habe, gilt doch wieder 2. Nachrücker.
Verzeiht das Chaos. Ich bin es nicht mehr gewohnt, mich zu einer Tour anzumelden


----------



## hallotv (14. Juni 2012)

Und es kam, wie es kommen mußte: ich muß absagen. Habe es verpeilt und einen Vermessungstermin auf Sonntag gelegt (hoffentlich ist sie wenigstens nett...)Also ist mein Platz vakant.


----------



## Darkwing (14. Juni 2012)

Hab zwar nicht ganz verstanden, was Du Dir am Sonntag von der netten "Sie" vermessen lässt , freue mich aber, dass ich jetzt mitfahren darf, jippie!

Somit ist Fubbes nach vielem hin und her nun doch wieder erster Nachrücker!

Viele Grüße, bis Sonntag
Matthias


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2012)

> Hab zwar nicht ganz verstanden, was Du Dir am Sonntag von der netten "Sie" vermessen lässt


Ich vermesse selbst, und zwar Körpermaße. (NUR , um Ihr einen Rahmen zu bauen, Du Tröte!)


----------



## Darkwing (15. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ich vermesse selbst, und zwar Körpermaße. (NUR , um Ihr einen Rahmen zu bauen, Du Tröte!)



Is klar


----------



## Sparcy (15. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ich vermesse selbst, und zwar Körpermaße. (NUR , um Ihr einen Rahmen zu bauen, Du Tröte!)



Jaja, nur die Körpermaße messen 

*Anleitung lt. Zweirad Stadler z.B.:*
"Legen Sie dazu Ihre Kleidung und Schuhe ab und stellen Sie sich mit dem Rücken zur Wand.
Ziehen Sie eine Wasserwaage (oder ein großes Buch bzw. einen Katalog) zwischen Ihren Beinen nach oben so weit es geht.
Sie soll dabei parallel zum Boden sein.
Nun messen Sie die Länge vom Boden bis zur Oberkante der Wasserwage bzw. des Buches."

Viel Spaß dabei. Hoffentlich sieht sie gut aus, etc.


----------



## hallotv (16. Juni 2012)

Während Ihr Spaß habt und durch die Gegend touren dürft, muß ich schuften, Ignoranten, das ist (sicherlich) harte Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (16. Juni 2012)

Sorry, muss leider absagen.
Gebe die #10 an die Nachrücker frei!

Matthias


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2012)

Die 10 wollte ich immer schon mal sein. Dann mache ich mich schon mal warm


----------



## Ripman (17. Juni 2012)

Tach zusammen,
das war ne klasse Runde rund um bzw. auf dem Donnersberg. Auf teilweise bekannten Trails, grösstenteils aber unbekanntem Terrain gings munter rauf und runter, die Trails waren aller erster Kajüte, oder wie das heisst. Der Donnersberg ist einfach immer lohnend, wie wir heute wieder feststellen durften.

Danke Markus, klasse recherchiert und klasse geführt!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Der Herz-König (17. Juni 2012)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, selbst ich als alter Donnersberger hatte noch das ein oder andere Aha-Erlebnis. Danke Markus, war 'ne entspannte flowige Runde .

Jochen


----------



## Cynthia (17. Juni 2012)

Großes Danke  auch von mir an Markus fürs Auskundschaften und Guiden und für alles Unterstützen. 
War ein wunderschöner Tag mit einer tollen Tour und netten Mitbikern. Danke!


----------



## Luzie (17. Juni 2012)

So viele schöne flowige Trails auf 30km, danke Markus, das hast du super ausgekundschaftet...

Ein sehr schöner Tag mit netten Bikern, Sonne und zum Abschluss hat Deutschland auch noch 2:1 gewonnen


----------



## Sparcy (19. Juni 2012)

Freut mich dass es Euch gefallen hat. 
Mir hat es mit Euch auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht 
Bilder / Tourbericht gibt es demnächst auf unserer Homepage, 
welchen Jürgen am basteln ist 

CU
Markus


----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. Juni 2012)

Super Tour mit hohem Trialanteil bei Top Wetter, hat mal wieder viel Spass gemacht
Danke Markus


----------



## Achim (20. Juni 2012)

Bilder aus der Gegend

Die Neuen müssen noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2012)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> ... *Trial*anteil ...



und das von einem alten hasen


----------

